#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Process Calculation Spreadsheets

## jprocess

Dear All,



My new knowledge sharing offer is a pack of process calculation spreadsheets which cover subjects like hydraulic calculation, pump and compressor process specification, liquid and vapor control valves, restriction orifice, PSV and etc.

Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address *jprocessman@yahoo.com*

Cheers,
MojtabaSee More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## aan09

Hi ,

could you forward this spread sheet .

Thanks

aan_09@rediffmail.com

----------


## Mohamed

> Dear All,
> 
> My new knowledge sharing offer is a pack of process calculation spreadsheets which cover subjects like hydraulic calculation, pump and compressor process specification, liquid and vapor control valves, restriction orifice, PSV and etc.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Cheers,
> Mojtaba



what about share it with all of the forum members

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Hi, jprocess /  Mojtaba

could you forward the spread sheet to achmadnureddin@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## zefilo

Hi, jprocess / Mojtaba

could you send the spreadsheet to emmiweb@yahoo.it

Thanks a lot

----------


## kamrankhalid

Hi there jprocess / Mojtaba

Can you please send it to kamransoft@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## Azam

thanks

----------


## andy70

Hello,
Could you forward this to me please?

uchman4u@yahoo.com

Thanks.

----------


## poomins

Hi Friend,
Could you please give me the dl adress?
Thank!
poomins@gmail.com

----------


## alfer76

Can you please send it to afernandeza76@gmail.com

----------


## gusgon

Please include me.
Many thanks.

gusgon52@gmail.com

----------


## farsalibi

Could you please forward me the spreadsheets?

Thank you

----------


## farsalibi

Could you please forward me the spreadsheets to farsalibi@gmail.com?



Thank youSee More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## ponnusj

Please post download links in the forum if you really want members to enjoy the benefits.

----------


## manab

share it with all of the forum members

----------


## manab

mail me  himalya_iitb@yahoo.com   thx in advance

----------


## romandav

Please sent it 
romandav@gmail.com
thank you
best regards
romandav

----------


## Muhammad Syukri Muchtar

Hello, jprocess / Mojtaba
Could you forward this to me please?

syukri.muchtar@yahoo.com

Thanks.

----------


## duazo2009

Hi!

If it is really your works, why don't you share it in this forum for the benifits of all members.

seth d.

----------


## duazo2009

Hi All!

The so called "Thumb Rules for Engineers" can be downloaded to this Link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].. 

Go Ahead to this site and download it,

Seth

----------


## mpshah298

thank you

----------


## javade

Please send me a copy to javade@gmail.com

----------


## elopez138

Please send me a copy to  elopez138@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## bucaro77

Could you pls send it to oropla2k@yahoo.com

----------


## santoxi

Can you upload this files to Megaupload or RapidShare webSite?

See More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## mkishpetro

Hi  jprocess / Mojtaba

Can you please send it to mkishkumar@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## poya2000

Hi please send me link via ali.kianpour@gmail.com

----------


## nacerkada

could you please forward the spreadsheet  to nacerkada@yahoo.fr

----------


## hadiamini

Dear friend,
Please send it to me also
hadiamini@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance
Rgds.
hadi

----------


## anurooparavindnair

hi, could you mail the process calculation spreadsheet to my email id anuroopster@gmail.com

----------


## mkhurram79

I also want to checkout these sheets. My mail ID is mkhurram79@hotmail.com

----------


## rapee

Send to me please.Rapee1966@gmail.com

----------


## vishnudno1

send me at this link callmeat9818150619@rediffmail.com

tahnks in advamce
__________________

----------


## Pzone

Hello,
Could you forward this to me too,please?

----------


## chem_ratan

plz forward to chem_ratan2007@rediffmail.com

thank you

----------


## mpshah298

could u please forward spreadsheets to me?
my email is mpshah298@yahoo.co.in

----------


## kapil.sharma.71179

> Dear All,
> 
> My new knowledge sharing offer is a pack of process calculation spreadsheets which cover subjects like hydraulic calculation, pump and compressor process specification, liquid and vapor control valves, restriction orifice, PSV and etc.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Cheers,
> Mojtaba



dear mojtaba

please send the sheets at kapil.sharma@cadilapharma.co.in



regards

kapilSee More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## kapil.sharma.71179

dear mojtaba

please send the spreadsheets at kapil.sharma@cadilapharma.co.in

regds

kapil

----------


## Rajarani87

Hi there jprocess / Mojtaba

Can you please send it to chetan.vvv@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## kishor

please send me on k_tejankar@rediffmail.com

----------


## pankmuz

can u forward to my email-id.
pankmuz@gmail.com
i m waiting for your positive response.

----------


## nutcha

Hi, jprocess / Mojtaba

could you send the spreadsheet to spanwang@yahoo.com

Thanks a lot

----------


## Hariharan

Could you send me spread sheet to harishal@chennai.net

----------


## wch009

Could you please send to wch009@comcast.net?

----------


## Tiberius

is there a link to download this item?

----------


## deyprasen

Could you please send to dey_prasenjit01@yahoo.co.in

Thanks in advance

----------


## ku man

Fwd to me too.
kuman97@gmail.com

TQ

----------


## Raj indo

pls send it rajindo@gmail.com

----------


## ask

This guy is a liarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

See More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## gopinath.t

pl. send me the spreadsheets gopinaththolasingam@yaoo.com

Thanks

----------


## nifra

Dear friend,
Can you send it to me? My email is saphirarf@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## saf2008

send it to saf@lttnet.net please

----------


## ibrahimd

> what about share it with all of the forum members



Dear friend
Please send me the spreadsheets.

Thanks a lot.
ibrdemirhan@gmail.com

----------


## jainrakeshj

> Dear All,
> 
> My new knowledge sharing offer is a pack of process calculation spreadsheets which cover subjects like hydraulic calculation, pump and compressor process specification, liquid and vapor control valves, restriction orifice, PSV and etc.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Cheers,
> Mojtaba



Send me your spred sheet at jainrakeshj@gmail.com
Rakesh

----------


## manishsinha380

please send copy to mosmanishkumar@gmail.com.

Thanks

----------


## c.dhamotharan@gmail.com

please sent this mail id c.dhamotharan@gmail.com

----------


## ibrahimd

> Dear All,
> 
> My new knowledge sharing offer is a pack of process calculation spreadsheets which cover subjects like hydraulic calculation, pump and compressor process specification, liquid and vapor control valves, restriction orifice, PSV and etc.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Cheers,
> Mojtaba



Hello dear,

could you forward this spreadsheets .

Thanks

ibrdemirhan@gmail.com

----------


## vaiovaio

Hello,

thanks for this forum, could you pls send it to me azedrif@gmail.com

Regards for all.

----------


## ask

*hi dudes please stop all this non sense i know this guy is a liar if he really intrested in sharing knowledge he will post the files i dont know the veracity of his claim if he is really intrested let him to post stop flooding the forum with emails we are simply spoiling our forum please keep it in mind

knowledge free for all*

----------


## funkkkky

Hi there jprocess / Mojtaba

Can you please send it to a.a.eliwa83@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## luigivas

luigivas@yahoo.com, merci

See More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## nutcha

Can you please send it to spanwang@yahoo.com

thanks a lot

----------


## hamran

can u plz send to 83.hamza@gmail.com

----------


## yanusukarno

would you mind sending the copy to my email

yanusukarno@yahoo.com


thaks

----------


## nkr3114568

Could you please forward me the spreadsheets?

nkr3114568@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## khurmi

please send it to khurmikhurmi@gmail.com

----------


## mobek

These spreadheets/Excel VBA were programmed by Douglas L. Erwin  in his book "Industrial Chemical Process Design"

So, those who want them should refer to the book rather than begging jprocess /Mojtaba. 

*Mojtaba, it's very dishonest to not indicating the fact that you've taking these spreadsheets from this book. Let a lone that it's a violation of copyright laws*

----------


## stuntman

please send it to stuntmanzzz@yahoo.it

----------


## jamy862004

send to 

jamy862004@gmail.com

----------


## R_RAZI

please sent prog. to tabriz31@yahoo.com

----------


## venkateshs_g

Please send to venkateshs_g@hotmail.com

----------


## parthee.petro

hai Mojtaba

could u please forward the spreadsheets to my mail id parthee.petro@gmail.com

thank you

----------


## ask

> These spreadheets/Excel VBA were programmed by Douglas L. Erwin  in his book "Industrial Chemical Process Design"
> 
> So, those who want them should refer to the book rather than begging jprocess /Mojtaba. 
> 
> *Mojtaba, it's very dishonest to not indicating the fact that you've taking these spreadsheets from this book. Let a lone that it's a violation of copyright laws*



well said MOBEK stop begging these asshole friends and if somebody have upload it in some site.

I HAVE THE CD OF THIS BOOK I WILL UPLOAD IN A WEEK BUT PLZ STOP PSTING THANKS AND REQUEST

*KNOWLEDGE FREE FOR ALL*See More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## cupidgod_4u

dear drnd ....i m intrested to learn these codes ,,,plz can u send this to me ,...my mail id is- anuj_kaliyer@yahoo.co.in  ,,,,,,thanks

----------


## will456

I would like to have it, please send to cool_lostdog@yahoo.com

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi 


can u send to email   rnsasikumar2@yahoo.com


thx in advance

----------


## ARVIND

Hi ,

could you forward this spread sheet .

Thanks

arvind.abha@gmail.com

----------


## Siddharth Garg

can you send me the calculation spreadsheets on invinciblesid@gmail.com

----------


## ku man

Forward to me too.
kuman97@gmail.com

TQ

----------


## vunguyen123

Dear Gent,

Highly apreciated if you could send me your spreadsheet by email address: xuanvu1001pv@gmail.com

Many thanks.

----------


## nkr3114568

Please Share it to nkr3114568@gmail.com
Thank you

----------


## sa12345

> well said MOBEK stop begging these asshole friends and if somebody have upload it in some site.
> 
> I HAVE THE CD OF THIS BOOK I WILL UPLOAD IN A WEEK BUT PLZ STOP PSTING THANKS AND REQUEST
> 
> *KNOWLEDGE FREE FOR ALL*



Can you please upload the files?

Thanks

----------


## irfan

Hi ,

could you forward this spread sheet .

Thanks
shaikhirfan4@yahoo.com

----------


## joe3112

this person is fake. He is not going to give anything. Dont be foolish to reply him. Mods please ban this guy. Fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake

----------


## danielo

Hi,


Please forward it to amin.mansori@gmail.com

Thanks in advanceSee More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## ssrvv78

send me on rrvr52@aol.com

----------


## sameerpatil

could you forward this spread sheet.
pl. do the needful
mr.sameerlala@rediffmail.com


Thanks & Regards,
Sameer

----------


## sa12345

Hey guys,

You are not going to get any spreadsheet from this guy. Why do you waste your time and expose your e-mail address? If he is really interested in sharing, he could have uploaded to file sharing sites and send the link as others in the forum do.

----------


## chusker15

xxxx

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi friends

Anybody received anything from this guy..if so please upload here.. no need to send anymore mail to this guy...it is utterly frustrating

regards,
Sasikumar

----------


## chakri4all

> Dear All,
> 
> My new knowledge sharing offer is a pack of process calculation spreadsheets which cover subjects like hydraulic calculation, pump and compressor process specification, liquid and vapor control valves, restriction orifice, PSV and etc.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Cheers,
> Mojtaba



Hi...

Could u please forward these spreadsheets to my email id: allanki.chakradhar@gmail.com

----------


## mhuelva

> Dear All,
> 
> My new knowledge sharing offer is a pack of process calculation spreadsheets which cover subjects like hydraulic calculation, pump and compressor process specification, liquid and vapor control valves, restriction orifice, PSV and etc.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Cheers,
> Mojtaba



*knowledge is free and for all*

share your spreadsheets for all

----------


## aminpd

could u please forward spreadsheets to me?
my email is aminpd@mtnl.net.in

----------


## boris

I very appreciate if you do not mind sending the spreadsheet to my email address dungtrinhsg@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## mhuelva

Please, this mojtaba don't send anything. He is a fake.

Don't put your email, please

----------


## neevan

Please send a copy to getmehere_naveen@yahoo.co.in

----------


## mucoolkp

plz provide me Process Calculation Spreadsheets .



mucoolkp@gmail.com

thanks in advanceSee More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## pratpeep

HI 
   Could you forward caculation package to me?
prateepkung@gmail.com
Best regards

----------


## mhuelva

It's a FAKE
Don't put your email

----------


## mechboy

Could you please forward me the spreadsheets?

thnx in advance...

----------


## aan09

Hi ,

All friends 

I am sharing this Link who have complained that they didn't received so far any files from famous JP .Enjoy and forget.
CHEERS
 :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Process files.rar

same link shared in following posts 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## george karmon

Please forward the spreadsheets to:
jcarmona04@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance and best regards.

----------


## sa12345

Thank you very much

----------


## nimagh

Hi friend
can you send/forward these for me too?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ssrvv78

please send it to ssrv52@aol.com

----------


## sunooiwyg7

please send them to sunooi@hotmail.com

----------


## Lengo_gas

Hi, Mujtaba

Could you email to : didik29utomo@yahoo.com ?

Thank you
_____________

----------


## Kissade

Could you send a copy to kissade@gmail.com
Thank you so much in advance!

----------


## dmx

please send to :dimas_ikbal@yahoo.com

See More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## elox

Please send to me at  tri.anggoro@gmail.com

----------


## tigormaruli

Hi..

Could you pls forward me the spreadsheets?

My email:
tigormaruli@gmail.com

million thanks!

----------


## haih5

anyone can forward to me the spreadsheets? plustwoh5@gmail.com

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Hi..

Could you pls forward me the spreadsheets?

My email:
vikascha123@yahoo.co.in
 thanks!

----------


## ridestar

hi,
Can you send to me at ridestar_94@hotmail.com

----------


## jackjack

hi
could u froward the calculation to me.
thanks

jamal_2225@yahoo.com

----------


## mimiz2006

Hi Friend,
Could you please give me the dl adress?
Thank!

ABDELILLAH00@YAHOO.FR

----------


## rajiv.venu@gmail.com

Hi,
Could you forward the spreadsheets to rajiv.venu@gmail.com.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## oldfei

Hi..

Could you pls forward me the spreadsheets?

My email: oldfeizhang@yahoo.com.cn

----------


## jguillen

Hi there jprocess / Mojtaba

Can you please send it to jguillen44@hotmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## mkhurram79

every one is asking for these spreadsheet and typing email address to send. If anyone have these, post here ?

----------


## Elangkoh1

Hi

Can u send me a copy please


my email address is elangkoh@gmail.comSee More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## rajiv.venu@gmail.com

Hi,
As of now I too dint receive any spreadsheets.

----------


## wabouthebest

Hi

Can u send me a copy please
my email address is wabouthebest@yahoo.fr

----------


## mrk

Hi ,

could you forward this spread sheet  to my email id.
mrk6000@yahoo.com

Thanks


__________________

----------


## AHMED1SPC

may you please forward to         ahmed1spc@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## krunalamin009

hi can u fwd it laluamin99@hotmail.com

----------


## chat_1956

Hi,

To me too:chat_1956@yahoo.com

----------


## Gabonabo

jprocess

please send me the spreadsheets to gabopech@yahoo.com

----------


## pks0707

could you please forward me the spreadsheets to my mail..kalaiselvan001@hotmail.com

Thanks

----------


## rashed038

can u plz send it to code_breaker_m@yahoo.com

----------


## chem_ratan

> Dear All,
> 
> My new knowledge sharing offer is a pack of process calculation spreadsheets which cover subjects like hydraulic calculation, pump and compressor process specification, liquid and vapor control valves, restriction orifice, PSV and etc.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Cheers,
> Mojtaba



could you plz send me the spreadsheets...iam in need as i am working in refinery commission stage

----------


## soundparty

First of thanks for your help to others.
Could you forward me these sheets ?
my id log.parthiban@gmail.com

----------


## soundparty

Thanks 


Pls send me to log.parthiban@gmail.comSee More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------

please send this spread sheet to me
alywazery@yahoo.com
alywaziry@petrobel.org

----------


## lviv

could you send it to me truonghuunhat0986@yahoo.com
thanks!

----------


## jameshuau

Hi Mojtaba  ,
Could you send me these sheets to jameshuau@gmail.com
Thanks.

----------


## jprocess

Dear All,
Today after a long time I did visit egpet website and the topics which were started by me regading to knowledge sharing.
I faced with some complains from some of the members that they have not received any document from my side and some of them has used nasty words about this topic.
I decided to add this reply for more clarification.
1. If you refer to my first post you see that I requested to send your requests to my e-mail address and not here. Up to now I have sent the technical documnets for all of the members who sent a request to my e-mail address.
2. I did not upload the docs here. You may ask me about the reason. It is simple. Sharing through e-mail is an easy way to make friendship with experts. So take it easy.
3. I did pay for the technical documents that I share. So no objection on copyright in my view. Here at this site I have seen a lot of confidential documents which are shared. So I can not understand that why some members had complain on this matter. The purpose of sharing is grow up and learning.
4. At the future please do not drop your e-mail address here and please send your requests to my e-mail address.

Good Luck,
Jprocess

----------


## haih5

I'm not an expert, I'm just an student who really like Desing & Simulation field. Could you share your spreadsheets to me: Plustwoh5@gmail.com
Thank you very much.




> Dear All,
> Today after a long time I did visit egpet website and the topics which were started by me regading to knowledge sharing.
> I faced with some complains from some of the members that they have not received any document from my side and some of them has used nasty words about this topic.
> I decided to add this reply for more clarification.
> 1. If you refer to my first post you see that I requested to send your requests to my e-mail address and not here. Up to now I have sent the technical documnets for all of the members who sent a request to my e-mail address.
> 2. I did not upload the docs here. You may ask me about the reason. It is simple. Sharing through e-mail is an easy way to make friendship with experts. So take it easy.
> 3. I did pay for the technical documents that I share. So no objection on copyright in my view. Here at this site I have seen a lot of confidential documents which are shared. So I can not understand that why some members had complain on this matter. The purpose of sharing is grow up and learning.
> 4. At the future please do not drop your e-mail address here and please send your requests to my e-mail address.
> 
> ...

----------


## murai

Could you please forward me the spreadsheets?

Thank you 

uteum153@gmail.com

----------


## pattabhi_venkateswarlu

Hi Mojtaba ,
Could you send me these sheets to pattabhi_venkateswarlu@rediffmail.com
Thanks.

----------


## ayman_ayadi

Hi ,

could you forward this spread sheet .

Thanks
ayman_ayadi@engineering.com

----------


## dorin

Could you forward this spreadsheet to me?

Thanks.

radulescudorin@hotmail.com

----------


## nomanfahmi

Please send me those files at xin.aspen@hotmail.com

----------


## AminA

Please forward it to my Email Amin_03794@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance
Amin

----------


## premilamuthu

Hi friend,


                     Could you please forward that spreadsheet to me..karthiksg@hotmail.com

thanks in advanceSee More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## OICURMT!

> *
> 4. At the future please do not drop your e-mail address here and please send your requests to my e-mail address.
> *



Some people really need to read JProcess' post...

----------


## vishesh.panchal

Dear Mojtaba,

Can you Please send me the spreadhseets on my email 

dharmesh.panchal@bayertechnology.com

thanks in advance 

Dharmesh

----------


## irfan shaikh

mojtaba,
can u please send me process calculations on     irfan_shaikh10@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## nssvrao

Please send me the spread sheet, my mail ID: nssvrao@hotmail.com

Thanks

----------


## techcircle

could you please send those spreadsheets. my email id  ruepshputtagunta@gmail.com

----------


## august8

Could you forward this spreadsheet to me?

Thanks.

engin.j.kim@gmail.com

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

Kindly send to my email:bzbipin@gmail.com 

bzbipin

----------


## ahmed yahia

please add my email and forward me the spreadsheets

ahmedbenyahia2002@yahoo.fr

many thanks

----------


## shakmed

Guys ... No need to request this guy ....

Go to thread 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

for this and much more......

----------


## deepugeorge13

pls forward to deepu.g@rediffmail.com

----------


## shri23raghu

Hi,
could u fwd this spread sheet.
email id:shri23raghu@gmail.com

----------


## marcoalba

Hi Mojtaba

I will appreciate if you could send the spreadsheet to marco_albanesi1@virgilio.it
thanks in advance.



RegardsSee More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## harshad

Hi ,

could you forward this spread sheet .

Thanks in advance

harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

----------

could you please send me these spread sheet

----------


## Muhammad Syukri Muchtar

Please include me.

Thank you

----------


## AminA

Salam,
Please send them to E-mail Amin_03794@yahoo.com too.
Best Regards
Amin

----------


## pc09876

Hi there jprocess / Mojtaba

Can you please send it to lironsh123@walla.com

thanks

----------


## harshad

Hi..! Dear,

Please send me on harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Harshad

----------


## endeavor

Can you pl send to to me at nata.v55@gmail.com. thanks.

----------


## RedOryon

Please include me as well, if it is possible.

redoryon@gmail.com

Cheers!

----------


## kaushal008

Please send me above design calculations. 
Regards

----------


## jackjack

hi,
i would like to get the spread sheet for your good contribution
best regards

jamalisam@yahoo.com

----------


## maksimilijan

Please send me:

miljan.maksimovic@gmail.com

----------


## ilnovo

Hi ,

could you forward this spread sheet .

Thanks



ilnovo@hotmail.comSee More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## mekkisam

________________________________________



Convective Heat and Mass Transfer
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Higher Education 
Author: W M Kays, M E Crawford, Bernhard Weigand 
ISBN: 0072990732
EAN: 9780072990737






**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abeedsin

Any one pelase send on my email address rifat_ch06@yahoo.co.in and abeedsin@yahoo.com

----------


## nhussain

Please send me

nhussain@easypeasy.com

Thanks

----------


## sunflower98

Hi ,

could you forward this spread sheet .

Thanks

sunflower98@126.com

----------


## Jr.

Please to mee too : danangadiwibowo@yahoo.com

----------


## hadeesf

Hi, jprocess / Mojtaba

could you forward the spreadsheet to hadeesf@hotmail.com


Thanks

----------


## JOSANDPER

Can you please send it to jose.andrade.ebs@gmail.com 
Thanks

----------


## asimjoshi

plz forward it to me too at asimjoshi@gmail.com

----------


## himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.i

pls foraward me at himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.in

Thanks in advance

----------


## kay50

Thanx 4 sending to process.geeks@gmail.com

----------


## subburam

Me too please!!!

p.subburam@gmail.com

----------


## maradona

Friends, I want software to help me calculate the Gas Rate with the latest updates to AGA for gas condensate reservoirs with water drive

See More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## mgprasanna79

Please send for me to

mg_prasanna2004@yahoo.co.in

Kind Regards

G.Prasanna

----------


## asokanmykl

Please send me the spreadsheets to asokanmykl@yahoo.com 

Thank very much

----------


## amithta

Hi ,

could you plz upload the same here
Thanks
Amith

----------


## HeljoDedor

This Post is the Best way to get e-mail addresses that eventually will receive a LOT of SPAM

Shame on Poster. Deserves to be expelled

----------


## patelhirenk

Can you please forward me the Process Calculation Spreadsheets on my email address: hkp.vvn@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## bhargavsiva

can you send it to bhargavsiva@yahoo.com please

----------


## pks0707

hi jprocess,
 plz forward me the spreadsheets....

Thank you..

----------


## pks0707

Hi Jprocess, my mail ID, kalaiselvan0707@gmail.com

----------


## PAYMAN

my email is paymannajaf@yahoo.com
many thanks

----------


## uzbarry

is there any problem in sharing this worthy info with the all forum members?

----------


## lammer

> This Post is the Best way to get e-mail addresses that eventually will receive a LOT of SPAM
> 
> Shame on Poster. Deserves to be expelled



True...

----------


## amiramani

Please send me  too 


amiramiramani@yahoo.comSee More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## balajinaik

Please send me too
chauhanbalusmiles@gmail.com

----------


## Sushil Ishi

mojtaba, please forward spreadsheets to suchetap_2000@yahoo.com

----------


## Pairote

Hi there,

Could you please send it to midi-shop@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## mpshah298

please send me on mpshah298@gmail.com

----------


## nomeames

Whats wrong with everyone? Let me guess who would need a "process calculation spreadsheets". If my wits serve me right, they are bound to be engineers or other technically qualified persons. Yet posting emails on an open forum like headless chickens create a lot of doubt about these people's credibility. I am sorry but this is my first post and I am being a moaner. 

This is indeed a great place. Some great stuff.....

----------


## chrisegwuatu

Hi,
I need it too; chrisegwuatu@yahoo.com
Rgds..

----------


## shahy

Hi,

Can u please send it my add..
udhaya_shankar87@yahoo.co.in

----------


## kishor

hi,
please forward these spreadsheet at k_tejankar@rediffmail.com

Awaiting for your positive response.
Thanks in advance & god bless you.

----------


## chemical99

hi,


  pls send to my mail: jjsenthil79@gmail.com

----------


## kshaa

Can u send it to shaakk@gmail.com

----------


## Lennart

Can you please send it to manfredi111@libero.it

Thanks

----------


## kental

Could you forward all spreadsheets you have to my email, xkental@hotmail.com...???



Thanks a lot...See More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## yugangudur

please forward to my mail :  yugan.gudur@gmail.com

thank you

----------


## functionlake

Pls send it to my mail: functionlake@gmail.com
Thank you...

----------


## ohmregon

Please proive me too: ohmregon@yahoo.com

----------


## peyman_qz

Pls send it to my mail :Stick Out Tongue: eyman_qz@yahoo.com

----------


## peyman_qz

Pls send it to my mail peyman_qz@yahoo.com

----------


## ohmregon

Hi JProcess,

Please provide me process datasheet.

My email address: ohmregon@yahoo.com

Appreciate for your sharing...

----------


## asimjoshi

Hi , plz email me the spreadsheet

asimjoshi@gmail.com

----------


## asimjoshi

Hello,
Plz email me the spreadsheets.
asimjoshi@gmail.com

----------


## Muhamad Danish

Send me on my email address muhammad.danish@tuwairqi.com.pk

----------


## harshad

Dear Majtaba,

Request you to send me the same on my following ID.

harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

Thanks in advance,

With Best Regards,
Harshad

----------


## Rishi Raj Singh

Dear Majtaba,
 I would also need the file.
 I'll be thankful if you can include my id too singh_rishiraj@yahoo.com

----------


## santio

Hi, jprocess / Mojtaba



could you forward the spread sheet to santio@hotmail.com?

Thank you so muchSee More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## mpat

perhaps you may put your spreadsheet application in the forum's public space...
that would be very useful for us users, as there are many replies but no comments about the work...

----------


## DHIRENSHAH

daas2005@yahoo.com 
please send me.

----------


## jlx118

jlx_1@sina.com
thank you!

----------


## thomasajit

Hi Friend,
Could you please give me the dl adress?
Thanks
thomasajit85@gmail.com

----------


## shirin

Dear, please send it to liyang_wang@sina.com , and thank you in advance.

----------


## hailuadk

Dear, could I receive your excel spreadsheets via email: dung_ct@yahoo.com as you said.
Thanks and regards,

----------


## dhproeng

please forward me at waqasali912@hotmail.com

----------


## swapnil3232

plz send spredsheet to my mail id swapnil3232@rediffmail.com





> Dear All,
> 
> My new knowledge sharing offer is a pack of process calculation spreadsheets which cover subjects like hydraulic calculation, pump and compressor process specification, liquid and vapor control valves, restriction orifice, PSV and etc.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Cheers,
> Mojtaba

----------


## pahothon hutagaol

could you forward this spread sheet .

Thanks

pdlrhutagaol@gmail.com

----------


## Himanshu Parikh

Dear Mojtaba. 

Could you forward this process calculation sheet to himanshu_parikh@yahoo.com

----------


## nestorgraff

> Dear All,
> 
> My new knowledge sharing offer is a pack of process calculation spreadsheets which cover subjects like hydraulic calculation, pump and compressor process specification, liquid and vapor control valves, restriction orifice, PSV and etc.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Cheers,
> Mojtaba



Jprocess, could you send the download link to njgraff1@hotmail.com.

----------


## nestorgraff

jprocess, could you send the link or the spreadsheet to njgraff1@hotmail.com..... thanks

See More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## amit_kt1973

Hi,

please send to my email id: amit_kt1973@yahoo.com

thanks in advanve,
regards

----------


## dchernandezs

Hi  Mojtaba:


Thanks a lot for share your information with me, Additionally  do you have a spread sheet with the calculation for momentum vessel nozzles?

----------


## yash_morbia1989

Hey could u please forward that spreadsheets to me...
My mail id is yash_morbia@lntenc.com

Thanks :Smug:

----------


## jituparekh

Hi

Can you please send it to jituparekh246@yahoo.co.in?

Thanks....

----------


## proceso1965

Hi ,

could you forward this spread sheet .

Thanks

vmgb1965@gmail.com

----------


## tommy.sharing

HI
could u please forward that spreadsheets to me...
My mail id is :
tommy.sharing@gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## proceso1965

Hi, jprocess / Mojtaba

could you forward the spread sheet to vmgb1965@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## jituparekh

Thanks jpprocess.

----------


## santosh_mba04

Dear Sir,

Can you please forward the spreadsheet on my email santosh_mba04@rediffmail.com

Thanks & Regards
Santosh Mishra

----------


## yogacruise

Please send to me.
Many thanks.
yogacruise@gmail.com

----------


## yogacruise

Hi Friend,
Could you please give me?
Thank!
yogacruise@gmail.com

----------


## rashed038

can i have the file?


rashidul_aman@yahoo.comSee More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## CARLOS1712

> Dear All,
> 
> My new knowledge sharing offer is a pack of process calculation spreadsheets which cover subjects like hydraulic calculation, pump and compressor process specification, liquid and vapor control valves, restriction orifice, PSV and etc.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Cheers,
> Mojtaba



carlosoliveros1967@hotmail.com

----------


## yogacruise

Hi, jprocess / Mojtaba

could you forward the spread sheet to yogacruise@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## yogacruise

hai Mojtaba

could u please forward the spreadsheets to my mail id yogacruise@gmail.com

thank you

----------


## itsual

Please send it to itsual@gmail.com. Thank you.

----------


## ganeshchemister

Hi there jprocess / Mojtaba

Can you please send it to ganeshchemister@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## ganeshchemister

Hi ,

could you forward this spread sheet  to ganeshchemister@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## knsaravanakumar

please forward to knsaravanakumar@live.com

----------


## rosd

Please include me.
Many thanks.

rosd_brm@hotmail.com

----------


## ksgoutham

Hi can you please send me the spread sheets for pumps and compressors at ksgoutham@rediffmail.com

----------


## duazo2009

> carlosoliveros1967@hotmail.com



Mr. Mojtaba /jpprocess is not a volunteer to give us everything what he is having, he is an old member here who want to sell his spreadsheets collections obtained from different forums. The so called pack of process calculation spreadsheets are the spreadsheets uploaded here only posted by other members.


Cheers,,

duazo2009

----------


## rtanguma

Can you please send them to me to rtanguma@satx.rr.com. Thanks

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications Like IPM 8.1 hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com



Cheers.See More: Process Calculation Spreadsheets

----------


## Norazlan Shah Mahadi

Hello jprocess,

Pls forward to email: norazlan70@gmail.com or norazlan.shah@msog.com.my

Thx a lot

----------


## oel0801

Hi

Can you shared with me please?

Thanks.

----------


## min.hamid

This thread seems quite old, since 2009?! Is Mr Mojtaba still a member and keeping up to date with all these requests? it must be quite a job to respond to all of them.

Would anyone have any feedback on spreadsheets he provided?

Also Duazo2009, what do you mean by him selling his spreadsheets on this forum?

-Min-

----------


## min.hamid

This thread seems quite old, since 2009?! Is Mr Mojtaba still a member and keeping up to date with all these requests? it must be quite a job to respond to all of them.

Would anyone have any feedback on spreadsheets he provided?

Also Duazo2009, what do you mean by him selling his spreadsheets on this forum?

-Min-

----------


## davidbottassi

> Hi, jprocess / Mojtaba
> 
> could you send the spreadsheet to emmiweb@yahoo.it
> 
> Thanks a lot



Could you send the spreadsheet to davidbottassi@hotmail.com
Thank you very much!

----------


## 123

to vostochka93@gmail.com plzzz

----------


## jackofalltrades

reload

----------


## kemas.muhandis

Thanks if you don't mind could you please share to me kemas_muhandis@rekayasa.co.id

----------


## kingba

very helpful

----------


## iahmedimtiaz

please send me in  cmnprocess@gmail.com

----------


## adolph

please send them to chemistusx@gmail.com

----------

